# SRH .44 mag owners speak up



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Greetings all

I wanted to find out what bullets your using and dia of them as I have been told and also mic'd mine as well to find that the cylinder throat is .4325 and to the bore is .429 dia.

Just want to find out if using cast bullets of 430 dia, if you get consistant throwers or accurate shooting. I was advised to order .432 dia cast bullets from this maker because of this cylinder throat to bore situation for better accuracy.

And if your using just JHP or JSP bullets, what dia bullets are you using as well.

What is your take on this, and appreciate all replies from *.44 magnum Super Redhawk owners please.*


----------

